# Pigeon with wing she keeps tripping over!



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been given a fantail white pigeon that was due to be put down by the pet shop where she was being held. Luckily a friend of mine new that I have a little family of unreleasable pigeons and thought "Pretty" would make a nice addition and deserves a place.

The original owner took Pretty to the pet shop because of her drop wing, and the pet shop had kept her in a cage for a while and was about to get rid of her when my friend intervened. I think this poor girl has been kept in a cage far too long and has not had the company of other pigeons for a long time. I have made her a nice little box in the room and she has her own bowls and I keep the others away from her until she feels confident enough to come out and meet them. I think its unfortunate that pigeons a bred in this way to exaggerate an unnatural feature. The fantail makes it difficult for her to get comfortable and I feel sorry for her than humans have inflicted this life long discomfort on her for the sake of what we think looks pretty. Anyway, I am going to try and make it up to her as best as I can and I want to help her with the drop wing problem.

Sometimes she almost trips over the wing that is hanging low, it is like she has not feeling in that wing. She does try extended jumps but not true flying and I don't think she can. Part of the fantail and part of the wing are dirty where she cannot keep them up, but only on one side. If I look at her from above it looks like her body is lopsided like she has had a stroke or something. I think she is lacking feeling in part of her body for some reason. I have never come across this term "drop wing" before and I was wondering if anybody knows anything about it? I will post some pictures when I can, and I realise that this is the sort of case that will probably need to be seen by a proper avian vet, but I do not have funds at the moment and I was wondering if anybody can tell me how I can start to help this poor darling.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

First off...do check the droopy wing for any swelling in the joints. If you find swelling, does it feel hot? If you find swelling, she may have paratyphoid/salmonella. keep her separated from your other birds and wash up thoroughly after handling her.
There is also the possibility that the wing was broken at one time.
If it helps her, you can trim the feathers a bit to keep her from tripping. Do a bit at a time until you get to a length that helps her.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Charis, I did think to check one side of her body with the other and I felt around the wing joints on both sides. I could feel no swelling or heat but I did notice a bit of hard material poking out on the bad side but not on the other. I guess we need to let a vet who has a good knowledge of pigeon anatomy have a look. I am going to try and fit her in on my next benefit payment.

I may trim the feathers on the wing that is hanging low as you suggest, I will be careful not to cut large amounts at a time. I was wondering if I could also trim the fan tail? It looks to me as if this large tail makes it awkward for her to sit and lay down properly, she often looks as if she is having trouble getting into a comfortable position?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know it looks awkward, that tail ...but it wouldn't trim the it. It's sad that fantails are bred to have that stance. Makes one feel sorry for them.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Just thought I would update about "Pretty". Her wing recovered lovely over the few weeks she was here, it seems simply having lots of room to move about and flap her wings got her moving the dropping wing a lot more. The wing is not totally back to normal, bur seeing the improvements gives me good hope for the future.
Another pigeon lover friend has taken "Pretty" to be a mate for her own male, and it has worked out wonderfully. They both started mating pretty quick and last I heard they were sitting on false eggs after having laid a pair. Pretty was chasing the only white male that I have and was being mated with and then rejected. I felt sorry for her as this is probably the first time she has had any decent freedom. I am over the moon that she had found a lovely home for the future, I know the person she is with is a good person.


----------

